# What bridle is this?



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like the bridle is photoshopped out to me... Otherwise, it looks like a loop of leather through the mouth and I can't see how that would allow for good communication since it would have to be pretty tight to not fall out of the mouth with nothing holding it up.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never seen this before.. I'd imagine the rider's pressure on the bit is what keeps it in place.. Looks uncomfortable :shock:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd think photo shopped but it looks as if the bit's maybe held in place by a leather strap around the back of the jaw?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks to me like it's a leather or rubber loop that creates a bit & a too tight chin strap. Never seen one.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Not photoshopped- this is Luciana Diniz with As-Taro. IIRC the horse has headshaking syndrome and goes better in this very unconventional set up...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Doesn't look like anything is "holding" the bit in the mouth but her hanging on the mouth contact.

Thankfully, the bit resembles a rubber "dog bone" bit...at least sort of "soft" and "forgiving", but not used in those hands often!









I've seen people ride like this before or completely brideless and literally bitless...when done it was beautiful. Talk about communication!
It was a reining demonstration. I know the horse was ridden by Stacy Westfall at Congress in 2011...not only bridleless but no saddle either.
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YCgsZmjsww_

:wink:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, that is really interesting. Pretty neat. Thanks for finding the video, verona1016.


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, it's not photoshopped and it's Luciana, she jumps for my country (portugal) and I've always wondered about the type of bridle she uses, it's really interesting!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

LoveDressage said:


> Yes, it's not photoshopped and it's Luciana, she jumps for my country (portugal) and I've always wondered about the type of bridle she uses, it's really interesting!


Well, technically she doesn't use one. I doubt you could but or find another one, its probably a homemade rig.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I rode with just a D ring snaffle in the horse's mouth just to see if it could be done. Lord only knows where such ideas come from. It worked quite well until I stopped to talk to someone. Without thinking I loosened the rein and the horse spit the bit out. It never occurred to me to try him with it around his neck.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for finding the video Verona
I wonder how tight that band around the jaw holding the bit in place has to be and if it was something they had made especially for this horse


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, whatever it is it seems to work!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Its not a bit if you look closely. Its just to O rings attached to the leather (rubber?) I think its called an Indian War Bridle (or a thong bit but I would not google it -_-'). Gauchos also use the war bridle.




























gaucho style war bridles.
war bridle | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

"Indian" bridles have been around a long time. There are horses that just will not tolerate being bridled over the head. Remember the great showjumper Catwalk, that Pat Parelli tried to bridle? They work, for some horses.

NEW PRODUCT SPOTLIGHT: Oliga Indian Bridles


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

So I got a wild hair to try this with my mare. I am surprised, she LOVED it! No fighting the "Bit" no refusing to open her mouth, non of that. she was soft and relaxed, she even let her lower lip hang a little (she NEVER dose that in a bittless of a bit). I don't know why people stopped using this. I had old leather shoe laces that kept snapping. So I made a loop braid and tied it like in the pic. Its softer then a snaffle and Negra was happy and relaxed. I can't pull too hard because the leather will snap so it keeps my hands light. For once she stopped trying to fight the "bit" on the ride back to the barn as well. She also stops on a dim with hardly any pressure. I may have to use this more often.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I Hopped on her again in the arena bareback with just the "War Bridle" on (in the pic it loosened so i retied it) and just tooled around at a walk. She listened better to my seat and i find that interesting. Ill have to get vid .

(in the pics you can see her relaxed lip XD happy pony)


----------



## loz159 (Jul 8, 2013)

it is a leather bit 
Meroth Leather Bit


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Very interesting. I'm sure it is more comfortable than a metal bit. It certainly should conform to the horse's mouth better. My mare has such a tiny mouth, her tongue takes up all the space and it was so difficult finding a bit that is comfortable for her. She does best in a slight mullen mouth. She has such a flat palate I guess it conforms better.

Will have to find a rope and try it with my mare.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Just remember the thinner the rope/leather, the more concentrated the pressure.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Agreed thats why i braided the lace. I put in on one of my fingers and pulled hard to see it it cut it. the braid wont let it cut it. I also cant pull too hard because the lace will snap so its a fail safe for her there (hence why the halter with reins was on). If i had a small enough rope i would try it. I might get a wide leather strap and try it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, just a modified version of the war bridle.

I've piddled around with one a bit but they don't have much finesse to them, about like riding in a halter. The rope ones anyway, I've never tried to make one with a snaffle.

It appears that it works well for her and her horse.


----------



## Renice (Aug 19, 2016)

its a war bridle/bit - the native americans used it when they went to war so that if thy fell of the bit would release and the horse could run off without getting catch/tied with the loose reins


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

4horses said:


> Just remember the thinner the rope/leather, the more concentrated the pressure.


Exactly!
Where can the release of pressure be, when pressure is needed either by that loop under the chin (I tight curb strap, with no release, or, hanging on the reins,with no head stall to hold bit in mouth?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> Its not a bit if you look closely. Its just to O rings attached to the leather (rubber?) I think its called an Indian War Bridle (or a thong bit but I would not google it -_-'). Gauchos also use the war bridle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that horse look happy and comfortable to you?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

from an article in western horseman

'Native Americans usually rode their ponies with a hide-based cord that looped around the horse’s lower jaw. As they were exposed to more explorers, settlers and horsemen, they eventually adopted a more traditional European saddle and bit, and the war bridle became a thing of the past.

As with any bit, the war bridle can be a severe instrument when utilized incorrectly. It puts the rider in very direct contact with the horse’s mouth and allows for only limited left and right motion. Those who I have talked to about using one have recommended riding a horse that’s used to packing a bit with leverage and is broke to neck reining.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Today, of course, there is the modification of the war Bridle, used for restraint, with a rope run over the poll, and it is very severe


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

my mare had no issues with it. i made it so that if too much pressure was made the leather would break. she had no issue. i also did not tie it tight. she could spit it out if she wanted and he neck rained well (could use just my hands on her neck). would never do it on a horse that did not listen well in just a halter or a curb (knowing both work on the horse). its a moot point as of now. mare is permanently retired due to injury/"navicular".


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, I can see where it would be mild, on a horse used to giving, but see absolutely no advantage over a GOOD metal bit, along with ahead stall, that helps to carry that bit, when the horse has not picked it up
Rawhide, also, once wet, can dry loosing it' smooth form or fit, and then there is the diameter versus severity.
I guess what I find all too often, is the idea if the first nations used some equipment, it was somehow more 'natural, more humane' and that they all had very gentle horse training and riding techniques, and history disproves that view!
There were some very harsh training methods use, and I for one, would never put one of those Indian saddles, seen in museums on any of my horses!
Frankly, I don't get why one would wish to use such a bridle. Either it has to be tight around the lower jaw, or the rider can never ride with a loose rein.
Sometimes, old and the past is not always better!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

it can be lose and i only ride on a lose rein. my mare held it in her mouth for the most part. she did spit it out when i hoped off. its fun for just messing around and maybe some sort of costuming. but i would never use it out of the arena. and i would not use rawhide! yow ever seen what one looks like/ feels like after a dog has had at it! Yikes!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks to me like a strap that runs through the mouth and around under the chin, I imagine that strap is set behind the teeth and tight enough to keep it from falling out and the reins attached somehow at the sides of the mouth. She also helps keep it in position with a steady pressure on the reins.
Interesting to watch her ride.

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't the Native Americans use something like this? Maybe with only one rein instead of two?


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want to see war bridles being used, and have Netflix, you can stream the 1920 movie "the Daughter of Dawn."


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a war bridle, which is just a bit of rope looped over the bottom jaw or in this case, a loop of leather, that the reins clip to. 
Most communication should be from seat and leg and even neck rein, no? So the 'bit' shouldn't do much, other than for even finer movement cues.

Google it, native americans used them.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

That is actually a "Stark Naked Bit" which is a kinder gentler idea of the "war bridle". It works great on horses with poll pressure issues.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Like the Crow elder told the tourist at Crow Fair (Montana) a few years ago when she asked why "Indians" don't still use the war bridle:

"Aaah, yeah, the war bridle. We used those until we won a couple wars. Then we took all the cavalry bridles and used them. Much better."


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Idrivetrotters said:


> That is actually a "Stark Naked Bit" which is a kinder gentler idea of the "war bridle". It works great on horses with poll pressure issues.


That is NOT a StarK Naked Bit. 
She copied Meroth.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Smilie said:


> Yes, I can see where it would be mild, on a horse used to giving, but see absolutely no advantage over a GOOD metal bit, along with ahead stall, that helps to carry that bit, when the horse has not picked it up
> Rawhide, also, once wet, can dry loosing it' smooth form or fit, and then there is the diameter versus severity.
> I guess what I find all too often, is the idea if the first nations used some equipment, it was somehow more 'natural, more humane' and that they all had very gentle horse training and riding techniques, and history disproves that view!
> There were some very harsh training methods use, and I for one, would never put one of those Indian saddles, seen in museums on any of my horses!
> ...


The war bridle has become popular with some cowboys in the mid-west and Texas. I guess one way to look at it is, like riding a spade bit. The horse is broke enough to do it. 

I have a war bridle I use on occassion. Mine is braided paracord loop with a jaw knot and two rings to attach reins. It works best if the horse understands how to pick up a mouthpiece and hold it so you don't have to cinch up the jaw knot to keep them from spitting it. When you are first introducing it you can use a small string like a headstall to help keep it in their mouth but loose enough to encourage them to hold it on their own. Also as I side note horses prefer to hold it under their tongue so that's another option to try.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I think that Meroth bit is interesting. Actually thinking of trying one out on my Appaloosa once he figures out how to pack a bit. My only concern is, the piece that loops around the jaw looks like it might be a little flimsy? I know you don't want a whole lot down there, but I'd be worried about the strap breaking. As someone else said, arena work only lol

-- Kai


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i want the strap to break. better the strap than injure her jaw imo


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

No, I mean, breaking just from normal wear and tear. Oh yes, if the horse got in a wreck I'd DEFINITELY want that sucker to break lol! I guess "break" was not the right word ... more like fall apart? I don't know. It just looks super thin to me, and with the constant wet/dry/wet/dry from taking the bit in and out of the horse's mouth that strap at least would need to be kept oiled and clean fo sho.

-- Kai


----------

